# SB Heavy 10, year to year quality ?



## AJ (Sep 18, 2018)

I was wondering if someone who knows could tell me if a SB Heavy 10 from the 40s is better, worse or the same as one from the 70s ? Are there years that make the Heavy 10 undesirable ? Finally is there an advantage(spindle bore size, ect. ?) to a "newer" Heavy 10 (60s-70s, ) as compared to a older one from the 40s ?  I`m asking because I have the opportunity to get a Heavy 10 from I think the 40s, maybe 50s. I`v always wanted a Heavy 10 for smithing(been gun smithing for 20 years but have never been able to cut my own threads or other machining till now), I hear they`re great for that ? My dream lathe is a Monarch 10EE but with the long head stock I hear they`re not good for smithing not to mention the high price they fetch which I can`t afford.....Here`
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
s a pic exactly like the one I`m looking at. Can anyone tell me anything about it other then the obvious filth....


----------



## 4ssss (Sep 18, 2018)

The gear boxes on the newer ones are better than what I call the "1 lungers" like the one you have shown. Besides the big dials on the compound and cross slide, the heavy 10's were mostly built the same. Why mess with success.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm still learning, but the biggest difference, is that sometime near the late 50's, or early 60's, hardened and ground beds became standard. 

I knew mine had some wear on the ways, but did not realize how bad, until I got it home, and took a good measurement. For me, it did not matter, as I have a 13" lathe for doing any long critical dimension stuff.


----------



## dlane (Sep 18, 2018)

Newer ones may have flame hardened ways, large dials .


----------



## derf (Sep 19, 2018)

The newer ones have more spindle options, like mine has an LOO spindle, some had D1-4.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 19, 2018)

I thought that at some point (50s?) they switched from cast iron spindle bearings to replaceable bronze bearing shells-? 
mark


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2018)

My 49 has the bronze bearings and large dials. Some say the cast iron bases are more stable than the tube type cabinets but I dont really know. A flame hardened bed is definitely a plus imo.


----------



## AJ (Sep 19, 2018)

Well I got her ! She`s pretty clapped out, kinda like a hooker at the end of a hot summer.. needs to be completely rebuilt (like stick in a ham and pull out the bone rebuilt) but that`s exactly what I wanted. A project. Plus the price was just right. He was asking $1200 and I got her for $400. In my area that`s a steal. Over the next year or so I`ll bring her back to life. I`m a complete newb so this should be fun. Maybe I`ll make a build thread unless you`re all sick of them ?? If she`s to bad I`ll use her for parts on a better project but what I like is the 4ft bed !


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 24, 2018)

Good score!


----------



## Superburban (Sep 24, 2018)

Pictures, or it never happened. No, seriously we love pics, and they can be helpful for everyone. The eagle eyes are good at helping to identify, or notice things you did not know. They also help many other readers. Plus, it helps with my machinery lust for knowledge.

$400, you got a deal. I could think of a few parts that  would total more then that by some asking prices on Ebay. Don't know if they get it, just thinking about asking prices I have seen. Even if the ways are worn, you still have a decent machine for work near the headstock.

What accessories did you get along with it?


----------



## AJ (Sep 24, 2018)

Superburban said:


> Pictures, or it never happened. No, seriously we love pics, and they can be helpful for everyone. The eagle eyes are good at helping to identify, or notice things you did not know. They also help many other readers. Plus, it helps with my machinery lust for knowledge.
> 
> $400, you got a deal. I could think of a few parts that  would total more then that by some asking prices on Ebay. Don't know if they get it, just thinking about asking prices I have seen. Even if the ways are worn, you still have a decent machine for work near the headstock.
> 
> What accessories did you get along with it?


pic coming in a.m.


----------



## AJ (Sep 24, 2018)

Superburban said:


> Pictures, or it never happened. No, seriously we love pics, and they can be helpful for everyone. The eagle eyes are good at helping to identify, or notice things you did not know. They also help many other readers. Plus, it helps with my machinery lust for knowledge.
> 
> $400, you got a deal. I could think of a few parts that  would total more then that by some asking prices on Ebay. Don't know if they get it, just thinking about asking prices I have seen. Even if the ways are worn, you still have a decent machine for work near the headstock.
> 
> What accessories did you get along with it?



Believe it or not she`s in ok shape..Need the ways ground but this is exactly the project I was looking for and I`v wanted a Heavy 10 for smithing for years now..Under all that grease and grime is a girl wanting to get back in the game. That grime saved her ! She was under 4 feet of water because of Katrina for over a weel and not a lick of rust. The guy who owned this machine did not take care of it AT ALL ! There`s so much I want to do but I`ll be cleaning for the next few days and taking stripping her down to nothing. I`ll then find a good place to have the ways, carriage, head and tail stock done. Everything else I`ll do myself. Someone had commented that I should just buy a new PM12" but that`s all I`ll have. A new chinese machine. With her I have a piece of Ameican history that can hold as good as tolerances as any new chinese machine in it`s class. She`s 80yrs old, been thru a flood and God only knows what else and she`s still running and cutting. Come`on what PM will be running 80yrs from now ?  
 How can I find out what year this is ??


----------



## AJ (Sep 24, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> My 49 has the bronze bearings and large dials. Some say the cast iron bases are more stable than the tube type cabinets but I dont really know. A flame hardened bed is definitely a plus imo.



I`m going to build my own base from 3/4" plate. It`l be heavy and unmovable. LOL  I`m also having the ways induction hardened if possible. I know chrome is an option.


----------



## AJ (Sep 24, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> My 49 has the bronze bearings and large dials. Some say the cast iron bases are more stable than the tube type cabinets but I dont really know. A flame hardened bed is definitely a plus imo.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Heavy 10 has bronze bushings but little dials..I`m going to build my own base from 3/4" plate. It`l be heavy and unmovable. LOL I`m also having the ways induction hardened if possible. I know chrome is an option. I`ll be making my own large dials with my 10K as well as everything else I need done. Pic of my 10k..I really like this machine...


----------



## Rooster (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm jealous, have fun rebuilding her.


----------



## AJ (Sep 24, 2018)

Rooster said:


> I'm jealous, have fun rebuilding her.



Thanks, with all your guys help I know I will...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks like a great candidate for a restore. Have you read through my rebuild thread? It might get you motivated, lol.


----------



## AJ (Sep 26, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like a great candidate for a restore. Have you read through my rebuild thread? It might get you motivated, lol.



Did`t know you had any but I do now and will look for them, Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2018)

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/heavy-10-project.7459/
Here's the link, it's a long one! Lots of pics. You'll see how I learned about the lathe by tearing into it and repairing what I found was wrong. I really didn't know anything about it until I  rebuilt it.


----------

